# Advice on wheel brushes please



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Can someone advise on which wheel brush to choose please, either the Megs wheel brush http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...roductId=277&gclid=COvynbie340CFQIJEAod9k3BcA or the E Z Detailing brush, which is best.

Thanks in advance
Jonathan


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

EZ - without a doubt.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

TBH I found the Megs brush to flick all the crud up my arm and also it lost all its shape after about 5-6 uses.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Megs one is crap


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

Just Ordered an E Z going on reccomendations, and my ST's Wheels are wide, so 18" of brush should do me


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

I make that 4-0 to the EZ Brush so far, where is the cheapest place to buy the EZ for?

Thanks again chaps


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

got mine from motorgeek.co.uk for £15, theres a discount code in the traders section for %5 off too


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheers Ruthless I'll check it out tomorrow, off the bed now.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

anyone know were i can get a swisswax wheel brush? cleanyourcar are all out


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

360 do them.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> 360 do them.


sorry, not familiar with that company, got a link?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Google Ultimate Finish, should be able to find it. Free delivery too


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

nice! anyone have a discount code for them?


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Ruthless, can you send me a link to the motorgeek page where it gives the discount code or pm it to me? Cheers

P.S. Don't know if there's a discount code for 360 but it is free delivery so it saves £3.70 of Swissvax site.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> got mine from motorgeek.co.uk for £15, theres a discount code in the traders section for %5 off too


Where can I find this code??


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

How does this compare to the EZ detailing brush? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-BMW-A...ryZ10374QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Love to hear if anyone has tried this and the EZ version

Thanks in advance


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

What about this one 

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320144779736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I saw a thread about the Vikan ones before but I hear the brissels are too rough, wouldn't want to scratch the alloys, plus it's not that much cheaper than the EZ one which everyone is raving about.

I all the types of alloys I clean new BMW's have to be the worst.

Thanks for the link


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wash'n'Go said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone advise on which wheel brush to choose please, either the Megs wheel brush http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...roductId=277&gclid=COvynbie340CFQIJEAod9k3BcA or the E Z Detailing brush, which is best.
> 
> ...


:doublesho sorry late logging in, go for the EZ, I've had a megs one for about a month and the handle fell off and it looses its shape on one side,
So thats 5 for EZ

Phil


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

cheers phil, yeah my minds pretty much made up just searching for the cheapest supplier......

Thanks


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

Wash'n'Go said:


> Hi Ruthless, can you send me a link to the motorgeek page where it gives the discount code or pm it to me? Cheers
> 
> P.S. Don't know if there's a discount code for 360 but it is free delivery so it saves £3.70 of Swissvax site.


PM sent:thumb:


----------



## EAD1969 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have both megs and ez and i have to say that the ez is far better imho !!


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

ez from motorgeek all the way.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

yeah used my EZ Detail brush yesterday, all i can say is it could touch the back of my arches without my hand goin near the spokes, and that my wheels have never looked so clean.


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Great reports on the EZ brush, order it a few days ago so hopefully be here tomorrow so I can try it out over the weekend. I'll report back on how it goes.

Thanks to everyone for their views and recomendations.

Jonathan


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I`ll get an EZ brush too. 

Do you have to be a trader to use the discount code, or how do you get the code? If anone would be good enough to PM it I`d be reather grateful


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

you have a PM


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Me too please ?


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone help me out with the code too?
thanks :thumb:

is the same as the DW discount code?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Drumstick brushes from the polishing company, not cheap but make cleaning any type of wheel a doddle


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...anyone tried this??

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-tyres/induro-brush-2-wheel-spokes-and-engine/prod_161.html


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Drumstick brushes from the polishing company, not cheap but make cleaning any type of wheel a doddle


Bit late though..!


----------

